# coon dog prices?



## Arrow3 (Feb 1, 2015)

Has the price of a broke coon dog went down over the last 10 years? Back 15 years ago when I hunted good dogs were priced $2000+......Now I see dogs all the time advertised for less then $1000 as fully trained dogs.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 1, 2015)

Sure can, it really depends on if it's a pleasure dog or comp dog.


----------



## drawedback (Feb 1, 2015)

It usually comes down to what you consider a fully trained dog.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Feb 1, 2015)

drawedback said:


> It usually comes down to what you consider a fully trained dog.



This.  To me a good coon dog will not have to be advertised to be sold.  Enough hunters will know about the dog already that several will be in line to buy it.  $2000 is still on the cheap side for a good dog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 1, 2015)

You want a winner up here. Its gonna take anywhere from 5 to 15k to get it. Thats why I gotta train mine. I had to put my old female down in Nov. She was 13. Liked to have killed me. I raised her from a young un. I wouldn't have took that for her.  Anyhow what you looking at coondog prices for? You have finally decided to get another one aint ya???  I do not think you'll get much for a $1000. Several yrs ago. I had a buddy looking to spend that. We tried several dogs. Even had some brought to us to hunt our places. Well we never treed a coon with none of em and he quit looking and went back to training. Its harder to even train one now. While most you can get to tree a coon. Something else is wrong with em thats a deal breaker. I go through em pretty regular. Cant get another good one for nothing and scrapy on here want give me a cur.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 1, 2015)

They have gone way down. Every body's got something that will tree. Tree is bred in hard these days.  The type
of dog it takes to win hunts and is winning some hunts is still going cost too much.  A dog that gets out of the country and hangs his claw nails in a tree and never budges will cost a lot of money and can be completely wrong half the time.  A dog that takes tracks as he comes to them , trails runs and trees accurate but might meet you 20 feet of the tree for a second brings almost nothing. But I'm a meat hunter.

They used to go down and more to choose from at the end of the season. Now they go up when the leaves come on the trees. LOL.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> They have gone way down. Every body's got something that will tree. Tree is bred in hard these days.  The type
> of dog it takes to win hunts and is winning some hunts is still going cost too much.  A dog that gets out of the country and hangs his claw nails in a tree and never budges will cost a lot of money and can be completely wrong half the time.  A dog that takes tracks as he comes to them , trails runs and trees accurate but might meet you 20 feet of the tree for a second brings almost nothing. But I'm a meat hunter.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 1, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Anyhow what you looking at coondog prices for? You have finally decided to get another one aint ya??? .



Whatchu talking about Willis ?


----------



## James Sanders (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't think the price has went down as much as everyone's idea of a coondog. i have a female walker that i don't consider a coondog yet that i wouldn't take 2000 for. she is close. i think the dogs we used to follow were a lot better than what we have today. jmo


----------



## NiteHunter (Feb 1, 2015)

James Sanders said:


> I don't think the price has went down as much as everyone's idea of a coondog. i have a female walker that i don't consider a coondog yet that i wouldn't take 2000 for. she is close. i think the dogs we used to follow were a lot better than what we have today. jmo



That's the truth for sure. When you can win a coon hunt with minus points and never see a coon has definitely changed the type of dogs people have. I myself want one that can track and tree a coon. Those are hard to find now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

the price ranges from 

1. you can have that dang dog if you will haul it off

to

2. there is not enuff gold in Fort Knox for you to take that dog home with you.

Most are somewhere in between.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 1, 2015)

It all depends on what you call a coondog.


A showey treedog is hard to resist buying for the newbies. That's where the money is.

Have you ever seen a video of watching the dog getting turned loose unedited, watch blackness while you can hear the race, come on the tree, tag along going to the tree hearing the dog on the way in, find the coon in three seconds?? NO. 99.9 % of the videos is of a dog already chained to a tree belly up,  barking his fool head off, Looking and sounding good. (Check That) Sounding  and looking TERRIFIC.


----------



## James Sanders (Feb 1, 2015)

scrapy said:


> it all depends on what you call a coondog.
> 
> 
> A showey treedog is hard to resist buying for the newbies. That's where the money is.
> ...



and not narry a coon seen in the video either.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 1, 2015)

James Sanders said:


> and not narry a coon seen in the video either.



LOL they won't even shine up that dead tree with no limbs.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> That's the truth for sure. When you can win a coon hunt with minus points and never see a coon has definitely changed the type of dogs people have. I myself want one that can track and tree a coon. Those are hard to find now.



Can you win a cast in UKC like that?


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 2, 2015)

I sold my 8 year old female for $500 this year, just time to get out, when she was 2-4 years old I was offered $ thousands, but at 8 I let her go to a buddy for $500, I shouldn't have priced her I guess, you know how that is, my point is you can get a decent dog that might have a little age for a decent price.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2015)

The best dog I ever owned I paid $700 for her...She had a little age on her but even though I bought several more for much more money she was always the best.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Can you win a cast in UKC like that?


Yes you can. I dont wanna prove it and rain on the anti money hunt parade but I can.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 2, 2015)

My next video ill start recording before I even get the dogs out of truck and shoot whole cast for ya.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

How you embed a YouTube video?


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> How you embed a YouTube video?



Down at the bottom, click share, and then copy the embed url. Then post it here.


----------



## NiteHunter (Feb 2, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Can you win a cast in UKC like that?



Unfortunately yes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> Down at the bottom, click share, and then copy the embed url. Then post it here.


I cant seem to do it on my phone. I found share but no embeded thing.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 2, 2015)

Hard to do off a phone GA DAWG.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hard to do off a phone GA DAWG.



Yes , I always had to download to computer and then go through photobucket. Photobucket changed some stuff up and I don't even know how to do that now.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

coop3r said:


> My next video ill start recording before I even get the dogs out of truck and shoot whole cast for ya.



That would be good. I found that the video gets too big after ten minutes so I hope you get a good hot race. Don't post no bucket coon hunt > We can tell LOL.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

These coon here dont run like them ol marsh coon. We dont have 30 min races


----------



## hobbs27 (Feb 2, 2015)

NiteHunter said:


> That's the truth for sure. When you can win a coon hunt with minus points and never see a coon has definitely changed the type of dogs people have. I myself want one that can track and tree a coon. Those are hard to find now.



 They have always been hard to find. The best I ever owned did great until a dog got rough with him at the tree, then I just as well load him up because he wouldn't get out from my light the rest of the night.

The next best would always grab a dang opposum before the night was up on competition hunts, and the third and fourth best I got in the ga pkc top 16 two years in a row, taking fourth one year.

You may win some hunts with minus points, but as you go up in class and in bigger hunts, you better have something that's going to be setting under some coons or you are wasting your time and money. So I don't think winning with less minus has had an affect on the dogs.  It just takes your dog treeing one Coon to beat everyone with minus.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> These coon here dont run like them ol marsh coon. We dont have 30 min races


Not even in February? You're missing all the fun.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not even in February? You're missing all the fun.


Not usually if your pouring the heat to em with a good walker dog Really though. They dont run that far. Mine lit out adder one last wed night. I thought it was a deer. Im not use to that type of running. Its mostly just Bing bang boom and treed. Coon dont run no more  I wonder why that is


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Not usually if your pouring the heat to em with a good walker dog Really though. They dont run that far. Mine lit out adder one last wed night. I thought it was a deer. Im not use to that type of running. Its mostly just Bing bang boom and treed. Coon dont run no more  I wonder why that is



Maybe there aren't scared of getting shot.


----------



## kreekhunter (Feb 2, 2015)

They are way too high priced if u ask me. I'm like ga dawg i have to train mine. The prices i've seen are 1800-6500. I'm not gonna pay that i got to be waaaaay better off financially than i am now to pay 1800 for a dog. I have seen some in action that i would pay that for if i was a rich man.


----------



## specialk (Feb 3, 2015)

A3, for the price of one good coon dog you could buy a whole pack of jam up beagles and leave the flashlight at home


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 3, 2015)

specialk said:


> A3, for the price of one good coon dog you could buy a whole pack of jam up beagles and leave the flashlight at home



I've had them too. No time to hunt them since rabbit season and duck season are in at the same time.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 4, 2015)

Four dogs and 3 other fellows tonight.  One male dog and fellow I never hunted with before. That dog was a Walker if there ever was one, just didn't have papers for whatever reason. Mine is a male cur that ain't got it all together yet and got peculiarities. The two others were registered Walker females I have hunted enough with to start to question.  Anyway it almost full moon in February. if that means anything to anybody. 
The male struck and a female and went opposite directions. The female treed in 300 yards in a hollow. The new male trailed another 15 minutes and got a hot track going that went a mile and 2 tenths, took about 35 minutes all told. That coon was outside I found in the moon while they shined. Shining time amount to 45 seconds before dead coon on the ground.
Killed one. 

Turn out my cur and a female. She went about three hundred yard in ankle deep water and sat down. My cur wanted nothing to do with it. and was heard running between all the commotion at the tree. Big Leafy laurel oak according to them but I had the moon behind it so I can say for certain it was not outside but big tree might have could have been hollow. My dog still running when we get back to the truck so we send other three dogs on the other side of road. Two females went. New male slipped around and put in with my cur. Their females got split treed about three hundred yards in. One tree had a hollow at the ground but the dog was not treeing in it (they never do because I have hunted this place for thirty years and I have never had a dog tree a coon at the ground hollow, a possum maybe, if the dog is treeing in it, and I have found coons on up the tree like it wasn't even hollow). While the race was going on the two were complaining that coons don't run that far. So we turned the females back out and they treed in a couple hundred yards in another iffy tree but no coon found. By then it was and hour. Two dogs scaulding the tail off one.  We drive close so they could put their dogs in on the race. They went the other way and soon sat down treeing in a tree that was close enough to a pine that it could have been their > But little do they know I got the moon behind that pine and there was no coon there.

One hour and forty five minutes into the race my dog had got in the marsh on a different coon.  One guy sent his dog toward mine and it treed slick as a whistle on the edge of the marsh before it ever put in. Mine came in to check her and I caught him. Another 15 minutes and about two and a half hours had passed. That coon was making a second loop back in the direction of where we killed the first coon. Male Dog treed in huge bare leaf white oak. I saw the coon in the moon going in to the tree.  according to the GPS the dog had only run it 3.6 miles in that two hours. That's less than two miles an hour. Killed another one.  

Two folks complaining that coons ought not run like that. I am thinking to myself if all these dogs had put in and worked together we would have treed that coon in an hour instead of two and a half.

One female is registered and made five trees and saw no coons.

One female is registered and made five trees and I think all of the were hollow and no slicks. 

The unregistered male got two dead coons but it took 4 hours. 

Which dog is worth the Most??

I an here to say my cur aint worth much like he did tonight. 

So between the other three,  which dog is worth the most? and I refuse to say how much the female that only had one slick out of six iffies is worth. Or at least what she was bought for.

Moral of the Story is what my Geetchie talking buddy used to say thirty years ago that still rings in my ears, "Boys, you got to run'em before you can tree'em".


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2015)

How much he sale that un reg male for? I can get him reg


----------



## Cobb Man (Feb 4, 2015)

A dog is worth what a man will pay for it!!! Seen dogs sell for Thousands of dollars that I wouldn't give you a nickel for. Got one that now that money can't buy him yeah I could use the money but I just like the ole dog and probably won't find another one like him. Run a swamp coon for 35 minutes this morning glad I wasn't by the marsh it might have been longer. Run one last weekend took 65 minutes to tree marsh can be fun at times lol . In my opinion a finished dog that is trash free and broke is worth more than 1500.00.


----------



## James Sanders (Feb 5, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Not usually if your pouring the heat to em with a good walker dog Really though. They dont run that far. Mine lit out adder one last wed night. I thought it was a deer. Im not use to that type of running. Its mostly just Bing bang boom and treed. Coon dont run no more  I wonder why that is


must be a democratic voting coon!


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 5, 2015)

If I knew I could get another one like this girl at a decent price id buy her tomorrow!!

Nite Ch Wallen's Creek Flirt...


----------



## dieselengine9 (Feb 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Four dogs and 3 other fellows tonight.  One male dog and fellow I never hunted with before. That dog was a Walker if there ever was one, just didn't have papers for whatever reason. Mine is a male cur that ain't got it all together yet and got peculiarities. The two others were registered Walker females I have hunted enough with to start to question.  Anyway it almost full moon in February. if that means anything to anybody.
> The male struck and a female and went opposite directions. The female treed in 300 yards in a hollow. The new male trailed another 15 minutes and got a hot track going that went a mile and 2 tenths, took about 35 minutes all told. That coon was outside I found in the moon while they shined. Shining time amount to 45 seconds before dead coon on the ground.
> Killed one.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good night to me!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 6, 2015)

dieselengine9 said:


> Sounds like a good night to me!


Everybody stayed busy for sure. BUT that is another thing that gets to me about the way dogs are trained these days.  The good track dog was almost getting out of hearing. We could hear him right hand sided off an abandoned railroad track (straight line) . We could have pulled up another half mile and heard a good chase but ,NO, everybody content to stand around and watch a Garmin Screen with the dog out of hearing.
Just flat beats me.


----------

